# Forum About Russia Culture and History  Любимая и незабываемая Вероника Тушнова. Стихи о любви

## Lampada

http://rupoem.ru/tushnova/[URL="http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1042.13"]    https://youtu.be/_08V0_ho6Fs    *Песенка о счастье* 
Дождик сеет, сеет, сеет,
С полуночи моросит,
Словно занавес кисейный
За окошками висит. 
А в лесу кричат кукушки,
Обещая долгий век,
Мне не грустно и не скучно,
Я счастливый человек. 
Из открытой настежь двери
Пахнет глиной и травой,
А кукушкам я не верю -
Врать кукушкам не впервой, 
Да и что считать без толку,
Лишним годом дорожить?
Ну, не долго, так не долго,
Лишь бы счастливо прожить. 
Так прожить, чтоб всё, что снится,
Всё сбывалось наяву,
Так прожить, чтоб петь, как птица,
Так прожить, как я живу.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kC2E756gfGg  
Поёт *Эрна Юзбашьян*  
Музыка - *К. Орбелян*, стихи - *В. Тушнова*  *Сто часов счастья...* 
Сто часов счастья...
Разве этого мало?
Я его, как песок золотой,
намывала,
собирала любовно, неутомимо,
по крупице, по капле,
по искре, по блёстке,
создавала его из тумана и дыма,
принимала в подарок
от каждой звезды и берёзки...
Сколько дней проводила
за счастьем в погоне
на продрогшем перроне,
в гремящем вагоне,
в час отлёта его настигала
на аэродроме,
обнимала его, согревала
в нетопленном доме.
Ворожила над ним, колдовала...
Случалось, бывало,
что из горького горя
я счастье свое добывала.
Это зря говорится,
что надо счастливой родиться.
Нужно только, чтоб сердце
не стыдилось над счастьем трудиться,
чтобы не было сердце
лениво, спесиво,
чтоб за малую малость
оно говорило "спасибо".
Сто часов счастья,
чистейшего, без обмана.
Сто часов счастья!
Разве этого мало?

----------


## Lampada

Стихи *Вероники Тушновой*    *Не отрекаются, любя...* 
Не отрекаются, любя.
Ведь жизнь кончается не завтра.
Я перестану ждать тебя,
а ты придёшь совсем внезапно.
А ты придёшь, когда темно,
когда в стекло ударит вьюга,
когда припомнишь, как давно
не согревали мы друг друга.
И так захочешь теплоты,
не полюбившейся когда-то,
что переждать не сможешь ты
трёх человек у автомата.
И будет, как назло, ползти
трамвай, метро, не знаю что там.
И вьюга заметёт пути
на дальних подступах к воротам...
А в доме будет грусть и тишь,
хрип счётчика и шорох книжки,
когда ты в двери постучишь,
взбежав наверх без передышки.
За это можно всё отдать,
и до того я в это верю,
что трудно мне тебя не ждать,
весь день не отходя от двери.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85mvZ8zOa4Q  
Исполняет группа "кОльЯн"  *Мне говорят...* 
Мне говорят:
нету такой любви.
Мне говорят:
как все,
так и ты живи!
Больно многого хочешь,
нету людей таких.
Зря ты только морочишь
и себя и других!
Говорят: зря грустишь,
зря не ешь и не спишь,
не глупи!
Всё равно ведь уступишь,
так уж лучше сейчас
уступи!
...А она есть.
Есть.
Есть.
А она - здесь,
здесь,
здесь,
в сердце моём
тёплым живёт птенцом,
в жилах моих
жгучим течёт свинцом.
Это она - светом в моих глазах,
это она - солью в моих слезах,
зренье, слух мой,
грозная сила моя,
солнце моё,
горы мои, моря!
От забвенья - защита,
от лжи и неверья - броня...
Если её не будет,
не будет меня!
...А мне говорят:
нету такой любви.
Мне говорят:
как все,
так и ты живи!
А я никому души
не дам потушить.
А я и живу, как все
когда-нибудь
будут жить!      *Я желаю тебе добра!*  
Улыбаюсь, а сердце плачет
в одинокие вечера.
Я люблю тебя.
Это значит -
я желаю тебе добра.
Это значит, моя отрада,
слов не надо и встреч не надо,
и не надо моей печали,
и не надо моей тревоги,
и не надо, чтобы в дороге
мы рассветы с тобой встречали.
Вот и старость вдали маячит,
и о многом забыть пора...
Я люблю тебя.
Это значит -
я желаю тебе добра.
Значит, как мне тебя покинуть,
как мне память из сердца вынуть,
как не греть твоих рук озябших,
непосильную ношу взявших?
Кто же скажет, моя отрада,
что нам надо,
а что не надо,
посоветует, как же быть?
Нам никто об этом не скажет,
и никто пути не укажет,
и никто узла не развяжет...
Кто сказал, что легко любить?

----------


## Lampada

*Я прощаюсь с тобою*...  Я прощаюсь с тобою У последней черты. С настоящей любовью, Может, встретишься ты. Пусть иная, родная, Та, с которою - рай, Все равно заклинаю: Вспоминай! вспоминай! 
Вот уеду, исчезну, На года, навсегда, Кану в снежную бездну, Пропаду без следа. 
Час прощанья рисую, Гладкий след от саней... Я ничем не рискую, Кроме жизни своей. Если вихрь закурчавит Душных туч пелену, Если пес заскучает, Заскулит на луну, Если рыжие стаи Закружит листопад, Если за полночь ставни Застучат невпопад, Вот уеду, исчезну, На года, навсегда, 
Кану в снежную бездну, Пропаду без следа. Час прощанья рисую, Гладкий след от саней... Я ничем не рискую, Кроме жизни своей.  Если утром белёсым Закричат петухи, Вспоминай мои слезы, Губы, руки, стихи... Позабыть не старайся, Прочь из сердца гоня, Не старайся, Не майся - Слишком много меня! 
Вот уеду, исчезну, На года, навсегда, Кану в снежную бездну, Пропаду без следа. Час прощанья рисую, Гладкий след от саней... Я ничем не рискую, Кроме жизни своей. 
 1997г.

----------


## Lampada

Стихи* Вероники Тушновой  * Что делать мне?
Я так тебя люблю!
Все радости в тебе и все печали...
Ведь это я из-за тебя не сплю,
Смеюсь, пою и думаю ночами.
Ведь это я тебе ищу слова
Себя в бесплодных поисках измуча...
Но погоди, я окажусь права,
Я отыщу их лучшие из лучших!
Слова любви... Как может их не быть...
На перекор всем песням перепетым
Не верю я: чтоб так тебя любить
И не суметь сказать тебе об этом!

----------


## Lampada

*ЗАБЫТЫЕ СТИХИ ВЕРОНИКИ ТУШНОВОЙ*            *Биография*   На этой странице - малоизвестные произведения поэтессы. Внизу Вы найдете историю её последней любви, которая стала источником самых пронзительных стихов; ссылки на поэмы, а также популярные стихи о любви и о войне.  
1. А ведь могло бы статься так... 
2. О счастье 
3. Жизнь твою читаю... 
4. Хорошо живу, богато... 
5. Золушка 
6. У всех бывают слабости... 
7. Ночь в горах 
8. Искалечить жизнь меня хотела... 
9. Зову, упрекаю, надеюсь... 
10. Другу 
11. Как часто от себя... 
12. Саманный дымок... 
13. Я так хочу... 
14. И вот ты купе закрываешь... 
15. Здесь никто меня не накажет... 
16. Я жду тебя... 
17. Пробуждение 
18. На рассвете 
19. Думаешь, позабудешь? 
20. Меня ты видел... 
21. Мне сказали... 
22. Ожидание 
23. Неразрешимого не разрешить... 
24. Того, наверно, стою... 
25. Прости, любовь... 
26. Не о чем мне печалиться... 
27. Будет, будет... 
28. Над скалистой кручей... 
29. И живёшь-то ты... 
30. Тяжело мне опять... 
31. Не умею требовать верности... 
32. Мало в жизни... 
33. Горе несёшь... 
34. Помнишь? День был ветреный... 
35. Синицы 
36. Я стою у открытой двери... 
37. Человек живёт совсем немного...   
**1**   *А ведь могло бы статься так*, 
что оба, 
друг другу предназначены судьбой, 
мы жизнь бок о бок 
прожили до гроба 
и никогда не встретились с тобой. 
В троллейбусе порой сидели б рядом, 
в киоске покупали бы цветы, 
едва заметив мимолётным взглядом 
единственно любимые черты. 
Чуть тяготясь весенними ночами, 
слегка грустя о чём-то при луне, 
мы честно бы знакомым отвечали, 
что да, 
мы в жизни счастливы вполне. 
От многих я слыхала речи эти, 
сама так отвечала, не таю, 
пока любовь не встретила на свете 
единственно возможную - 
твою! 
Улыбка, что ли, сделалась иною, 
или в глазах прибавилось огня, 
но только - 
счастлива ли я с тобою? - 
с тех пор никто не спрашивал меня.   
2. *О СЧАСТЬЕ * 
Ты когда-нибудь плыл по широкой воде, 
обнимающей плотно и бережно тело, 
и чтоб чайка в то время над морем летела, 
чтобы облако таяло в высоте? 
Ты когда-нибудь в зной 
добредал до ключа, 
что коряги и камни 
обегает журча, 
что висящие корни толкает и лижет 
и на мох серебристые шарики нижет? 
Ты ложился и пил этот холод взахлёб, 
обжигая им пыльные щёки и лоб? 
Ты когда-нибудь после 
очень долгой разлуки 
согревал своё сердце 
о милые руки? 
Ты когда-нибудь слышал, 
в полутьме, в полусне, 
дребезжащий по крышам 
первый дождь по весне? 
И ребячья ручонка тебя обнимала? 
И удача большая в работе бывала?  
Если так, я почти согласиться готова - 
счастлив ты... 
Но ответь на последний вопрос : 
ты когда-нибудь 
сделал счастливым другого? 
Ты молчишь? 
Так прости мне жестокое слово - 
счастья в жизни 
узнать тебе не довелось!   
**3**   *Жизнь твою читаю*, 
перечитываю, 
все твои печали 
пересчитываю, 
все твои счастливые улыбки, 
все ошибки, 
всех измен улики... 
За тобой, 
не жалуясь, не сетуя, 
всюду следую 
по белу свету я, 
по небесным и земным 
маршрутам, 
по годам твоим 
и по минутам... 
Ничего я о тебе не знаю! 
Разве лес- 
прогалина лесная? 
Разве море- 
только ширь морская? 
Разве сердце- 
только жизнь людская?  
**4**   *Хорошо живу, богато*, 
всё умею, всё могу, 
как плясунья по канату, 
по судьбе своей бегу, 
между небом и водой, 
между счастьем и бедой... 
Получается красиво, 
всем приятна красота... 
Кабы знать вам, 
сколько силы 
вымогает высота. 
Миг один, одна неловкость- 
и на дне... 
по чьей вине? 
До чего же эта лёгкость 
сердце вымотала мне!   
**5**   *Тихо в доме. Засыпает стёкла* 
белая колючая пурга. 
Постарела Золушка, поблёкла. 
Почернели камни очага... 
... Как давно! А будто бы сегодня - 
бал, огни, полуночный побег! 
Почему же туфельку не поднял 
тот красивый, добрый человек? 
Ты уже смирилась, песня спета, 
но ведь где-то музыка звучит! 
Но ведь тот дворец сияет где-то! 
Слышишь? Это счастье говорит! 
Только пусть душа твоя не ленится, 
рученьки рабочие не ленятся - 
печь топи, да выгребай золу... 
Переменится всё, перемелется, 
я тебя ещё на праздник позову! 
Я сорву с тебя отрепья жалкие, 
кудри спутанные расчешу, 
подарю на пальцы кольца жаркие, 
лучшими духами надушу! 
Гуще тени, приглушенней звуки. 
За окном - снега, снега, снега... 
Золушка натруженные руки 
согревает возле очага.   
**6**   *У всех бывают слабости минуты*, 
такого разочарованья час, 
когда душа в нас леденеет будто 
и память счастья 
покидает нас. 
Напрасно разум громко и толково 
твердит нам список радостей земных: 
мы помним их, мы верить в них готовы- 
и всё-таки не можем верить в них. 
Обычно всё проходит без леченья, 
помучит боль и станет убывать, 
а убивает 
в виде исключенья, 
о чём не стоит всё же 
забывать.   
7.   *НОЧЬ В ГОРАХ*  
Мы ступаем по блеску лунному, 
я и спутник случайный мой. 
Ночь холодная, 
ночь бездумная 
в лунном инее, как зимой. 
Тускло теплятся 
горы снежные, 
невесомые под луной... 
Небо прежнее. 
Звёзды прежние. 
Крылья прежние за спиной! 
Два моих молодых крыла... 
Как забыть я о них могла? 
Через скалы, 
ручьев промоины, 
речки скомканную парчу 
"Всё доступно, 
и всё дозволено!" - 
пожелаю 
и полечу! 
Под ногами - трава несмятая 
в ледяной голубой росе. 
А душа-то - 
у всех крылатая. 
Только знают про то 
не все.   
**8**   *Искалечить жизнь меня хотела*, 
злом изранить, 
отравить неверьем... 
Верю правде сердца, 
праву тела. 
Верю птицам, детям и деревьям. 
Даже без пристанища, 
без крова, 
под чужою запертою дверью, 
всё равно я верю счастью, 
верю. 
Пусть не у меня, 
так у другого. 
Отступить от веры не могу я, 
душу не возьму себе другую. 
Верю очагу 
и верю дому, 
верю вечному теплу земному!  
**9**   *Зову, упрекаю, надеюсь и спорю*, 
молю, обвиняю, прощаю, кляну... 
И горе моё - 
настоящее горе, 
во всю ширину 
и во всю глубину! 
Я в счастье не верю. 
Так замятью снежной 
не верят в сирень, в стрекотанье, 
в дожди... 
А всё-таки будет. 
Придёт. 
Неизбежно. 
Не хочешь - не верь, 
не умеешь - не жди. 
А всё-таки будет. 
И с тою же страстью 
я счастью в глаза 
изумлённо взгляну, 
и будет оно, 
настоящее счастье, 
во всю ширину 
и во всю глубину!  
10.   *ДРУГУ  * Ни прошлого мучительное жало, 
ни ревности бессмысленная власть. 
Бывают дни, когда любовь устала 
и прячется, не грея, не лучась.  
В такие дни, когда на сердце скука, 
а в голосе осенний холодок, 
нам кажется возможною разлука, 
и тень её ложится на порог.  
Мой старый друг, не трогай нити тонкой 
(что порвано - нельзя соединить), 
но сбереги, как берегут ребёнка, 
который при смерти, но должен жить.   
**11**   *Как часто от себя мы правду прячем*, 
мол, так и так,- не знаю, что творю... 
И ты вот притворяешься незрячим, 
чтобы в ответе быть поводырю. 
Что ж, ладно, друг, 
спасибо за доверье, 
в пути не брошу, 
в топь не заведу... 
Но всё тесней смыкаются деревья, 
и вот уж скоро ночь, как на беду. 
Я и сама лукавлю,- не отважусь 
признаться, что измаялась в пути. 
А если б на двоих нам 
эту тяжесть,- 
насколько легче было бы идти.   
**12**   *Саманный дымок завился над трубой*, 
а мы и на час не сумели прилечь. 
И вот расстаёмся надолго с тобой, 
и в будущем нам 
не обещано встреч. 
Давно собираться пора 
на вокзал. 
Всё явственней 
краски осеннего дня... 
Спасибо, что ты ничего не сказал, 
ни словом одним 
не утешил меня. 
Ну что ж, поцелуй меня, добрый мой друг. 
Ещё мою руку чуть-чуть подержи. 
Любовь не боится 
огромных разлук. 
Любовь умирает 
от маленькой лжи.   
**13**   *Я так хочу, чтобы ладони, губы*... 
Всё голубое... Ясная вода... 
И мне всё снятся поезда - к чему бы? 
Чужие пасмурные города, 
чужие люди, 
грузчики, старухи... 
Тебя в базарной толчее ищу, 
твой голос гаснет 
в телефонной трубке, 
и я "постой,постой,постой!" кричу... 
На полчаса, на полминуты - рядом! 
Но сны опять бессмысленны,грустны. 
Как жалко, что не доставляют на дом 
заранее заказанные сны! 
Уже заголубел проём оконный, 
сочит сквозь штору пасмурную мглу... 
Я жду тебя безропотно. Спокойно. 
Я жду. Я жду. 
Я больше не могу.  
**14**  *И вот ты купе закрывешь*, 
Включаешь ночник голубой... 
Ты знаешь, 
ты только скрываешь, 
что еду я вместе с тобой. 
То колкий, то мягкий не в меру, 
то слишком весёлый подчас, 
ты прячешь меня неумело 
от пристальных горестных глаз. 
Названья полуночных станций 
дежурные сонно твердят... 
О если бы выйти, остаться, 
пропасть, воротиться назад... 
Но вместе, да, вместе мы выйдем 
на утренний влажный перрон, 
и бледное небо увидим 
с оравой орущих ворон, 
дорогой, подёрнутой дымкой, 
мы в хвойные дали пойдём. 
И стану я жить невидимкой 
в неласковом доме твоём, 
и будут недели молчанья 
медлительны и горьки, 
и буду я плакать ночами 
на брёвнышке возле реки.  
**15**   *Здесь никто меня не накажет * за тягу к чужому добру. 
Худого слова не скажет,- 
хочу и беру! 
Беру серебро и лебяжье перо, 
и рафинад голубой, 
бисер и бирюзу,- 
всё увезу 
с собой. 
Всю красоту, 
всю чистоту, 
всю тишину возьму, 
крыши в дыму, 
морозной зари 
малиновую тесьму. 
Берёз кружева кручёные, 
чёрное вороньё, 
все купола золоченые 
возьму я в сердце моё, 
пусто, пусто в нём, обворованном... 
Всё я спрячу в нём, затаю,- 
маленький город, 
небо огромное, 
молодость, 
нежность, 
душу твою.   
**16**  *Я жду тебя*. 
Я долго ждать могу. 
Я не дышу - надежду берегу. 
Трепещущий предсмертно огонёк... 
Такой она мне видится воочью. 
На ней всех сил моих сосредоточье, 
на ней скрещенье всех моих дорог, 
она существованья сердцевина, 
в короткий блеск сведённая судьба, 
в ней всё соединилось воедино: 
отчаянье, заклятье и мольба. 
Мой кругозор неимоверно сужен, 
всё, что не ты,- междупланетный мрак. 
Я жду тебя. 
Ты до того мне нужен, 
что всё равно мне, друг ты или враг. 
Я жду тебя 
всем напряженьем жизни. 
Зря говорят - игра не стоит свеч. 
Когда лучи вот так сойдутся в линзе, 
любой пожар под силу им разжечь!   
17.  *ПРОБУЖДЕНИЕ*  
Раскрываю глаза, 
и сразу - 
та, последняя фраза, 
последнее то молчанье, 
последний взгляд, на прощанье. 
И сразу 
горячей волною 
сердце моё зальётся, 
и сразу 
пол подо мною, 
как на море, покачнётся... 
И опять я веки зажмурю, 
и опять в дорогу отправлюсь, 
благославляя бурю, 
с которой никак не справлюсь. 
Говорят, погибают в море 
с волнами в рукопашной... 
Ну и что? 
Подумаешь, горе! 
На свете одно мне страшно - 
страшно : а вдруг 
ту полночь 
ты по-другому 
помнишь?    
18.  *НА РАССВЕТЕ * 
Не пришел ты. 
Я ждала напрасно. 
Ночь проходит...День на рубеже... 
В окна смотрит пристально и ясно 
небо, розоватое уже. 
Кошки бродят у пожарных лестниц, 
птица сонно голос подаёт. 
На антенне спит ущербный месяц, 
с краешка обтаявший, как лёд. 
Ты назавтра скажешь мне при встрече: 
- Милая, пожалуйста, прости! 
Я зашел с товарищем на вечер, 
задержался и не смог прийти. 
Ты не очень сердишься? 
- Не очень. - 
И уйду, попрёков не любя. 
...Всё-таки мне жалко этой ночи, 
что её ты отнял у себя.   
**19**  *Думаешь, позабудешь? * Счастливым, думаешь, будешь? 
Что же, давай попробуй, 
может быть, и получится, 
только ты слишком добрый,- 
добрые дольше мучатся. 
И я ведь не злая, 
да как пособить,не знаю. 
Если буду с тобой встречаться, 
не забудешь, 
могу ручаться. 
Если видеться перестану- 
по ночам тебе сниться стану. 
Если мною обижен будешь, 
так обиды не позабудешь. 
А себя обидеть позволю - 
к вечной нежности приневолю.  
**20**   *......................... А.Я.*  
Меня ты видел солнечной и ясной, 
с неудержимой нежностью в глазах, 
и некрасивой видел, 
и прекрасной, 
и в горестных, 
и в радостных слезах. 
И удручённой видел, 
и смущённой, 
поникшей, постаревшей от тревог... 
Ты только никогда 
неосвещенной 
меня не видел. 
...И видать не мог.  
**21**  *Мне сказали, ты в городе Энске живёшь*, 
Очень занят работой и встречи не ждёшь. 
Я хожу по Москве, майским ветром дышу, 
ни открыток, ни писем тебе не пишу. 
И хотя ты расстался со мной не любя, 
но молчанье моё огорчает тебя. 
И представь - на булыжной чужой мостовой 
вдруг лицом бы к лицу мы столкнулись с тобой. 
Ты подумал бы : чудо! 
А вовсе и нет - 
просто я на курьерский купила билет 
или села во Внуково на самолёт, 
а до Энска четыре часа перелёт. 
Как тебя обняла бы я, друг дорогой! 
Только в Энск никогда не ступлю я ногой, 
никогда я на поезд билет не куплю, 
никогда не скажу тебе слово "люблю". 
Ты сейчас от меня так далёк, так далёк - 
никакой самолёт долететь бы не смог.  
22.  *ОЖИДАНИЕ  * От фонаря щемящий свет. 
На тротуаре - листьев груда. 
Осталась, верно, с детских лет 
потребность эта - верить в чудо.  
Твои дороги далеки, 
неумолимы расстоянья, 
а я, рассудку вопреки, 
всё жду случайного свиданья.  
Чернеет глубина ворот, 
И холод облегает плечи. 
Мне кажется : кто так вот ждёт, 
когда-нибудь дождётся встречи.   
**23**  *Неразрешимого не разрешить, * неисцелимого не исцелить, 
не надо прошлого ворошить, 
оттого что тогда 
невозможно жить. 
Только тронь - и сразу настежь окно, 
и опять меня хлещет колючий снег, 
и опять за окном 
как в гробу темно, 
и поднять не могу я опухших век. 
И опять, опять ты стучишься в дверь, 
говоришь мне : 
- Прости... не хотел, поверь...- 
А прощать-то за что? 
Разве ты виной 
тому, что всё на меня войной, 
тому, что ничем души не согреть, 
тому, что лечь бы да умереть, 
тому, что на тысяча первом дне 
ничего не знаешь ты обо мне.  
**24** 
Того, наверно,стою,- 
осталось мне одно 
кольцо не золотое, 
слезами залитое, 
как дни мои - темно. 
Подарено с любовью, 
поругано в тоске... 
Ношу его по-вдовьи - 
на левой руке.  
**25** 
Прости, любовь моя ссыльная, 
прости за то, что молчу, 
прости за то, что не сильная 
и сильной быть не хочу.  
Прости за то, что несмелая, 
от беды не уберегла, 
и помочь тебе не сумела я, 
и убить тебя не смогла.  
**26** 
Не о чем мне печалиться, 
откуда же 
слёзы эти? 
Неужели сердце прощается 
со всем дорогим на свете- 
с этим вечером мглистым, 
с этим безлистым лесом... 
А мне о разлуке близкой 
ничего ещё не известно. 
Всё ещё верю: 
позже, 
когда-нибудь... 
в марте... 
в мае... 
Моя последняя осень. 
А я ничего не знаю. 
А сны всё грустнее снятся, 
а глаза твои всё роднее, 
и без тебя оставаться 
всё немыслимей, 
Всё труднее!  
**27** 
Будет, будет, будет дом, 
не останемся без крова. 
Будет дом моим трудом 
возведён, дыханьем, кровью, 
мужеством и теплотой, 
преданностью и смиреньем... 
Будет, будет - мой и твой, 
в соснах, в зарослях сирени, 
возле родника, в логу, 
на прибрежном косогоре, 
дом в тайге и дом на взморье, 
дом в барханах, дом в снегу... 
Не навеки, - на два дня 
будет дом всегда и всюду, 
если буду я , а я 
буду, 
буду, 
буду, 
буду!       *Достижения*   **28** 
Над скалистой серой кручей 
плавал сокол величаво, 
в чаще ржавой и колючей 
что-то сонно верещало. 
Под румяною рябиной 
ты не звал меня любимой, 
целовал, в глаза не глядя, 
прядей спутанных не гладя. 
Но сказать тебе по чести, 
и ничуть не огорчалась,- 
так легко нам было вместе, 
так волшебно тень качалась, 
так светло скользили блики, 
так вода в камнях сверкала... 
Уж такой ли грех великий, 
чтобы нам такая кара? 
День беспечный, быстротечный... 
Так ли мы виновны были, 
чтоб друг к другу нас навечно 
за него приговорили?  
**29** 
И живёшь-то ты близко, 
почти что бок о бок, 
в одной из железобетонных коробок, 
а солнца не видим, 
а ветром не дышим, 
а писем любовных 
друг другу не пишем... 
И как это так получилось нелепо, 
что в наших лесах мы не бродим вдвоём, 
из ладони не пьём, 
ежевику не рвём, 
на горячей поляне среди курослепа 
не делим по-братски ржаного куска, 
не падаем в тёплое синее небо, 
хватаясь беспомощно за облака. 
И в зное полуденном, 
в гомоне смутном 
не дремлем усталые в холодке 
и не слышим, как птицы наши 
поют нам 
на понятном обоим нам языке... 
Мы солнца не видим 
и ветром не дышим, 
никуда мы не выйдем, 
ничего не услышим, 
лишь звонок телефонный 
от раза до раза 
и всегда наготове 
стандартная фраза 
для приветствия, 
для прощания... 
Да ещё напоследок 
мгновенье молчания. 
Минута молчания. 
Вечность молчания, 
полная нежности 
и отчаянья.  
**30** 
Тяжело мне опять и душно, 
опустились руки устало... 
До чего же не много нужно, 
чтобы верить я перестала. 
Чтобы я разучилась верить, 
чтобы жизнь нашу стала мерить 
не своею - чужою меркой, 
рыночной меркой, мелкой. 
Если счастье от слова злого 
разлетается, как полова, 
значит, счастье было пустое, 
значит, плакать о нём не стоит. 
...Ты прости меня, свет мой ясный, 
за такой разговор напрасный. 
Как всё было, так и останется: 
вместе жить нам 
и вместе стариться.  
**31** 
Не умею требовать верности: 
нету - значит, не заслужила. 
Не понимаю ревности, 
той, что в руку бы нож вложила. 
Не знаю обиды и гнева, 
только взглядов боюсь участливых, 
только думаю горько: 
мне бы 
эту улыбку... 
Мне бы 
эти добрые строки... 
Мне бы 
этих праздничных глаз сиянье... 
Как была бы я счастлива!  
**32** 
Мало в жизни я повидала, 
И цветов мне дарили мало, 
И ещё мне жаль, что ни разу 
я на свадьбе не пировала. 
Очень нравились мне наряды, 
а ходила в платьишке драном, 
очень в жизни хотелось правды, 
а она пополам с обманом. 
То обиды, то неудачи, 
то душевная непогода, 
да разлуки ещё в придачу, 
да четыре военных года... 
Столько горя, потерь и боли! 
Вот бы заново мне родиться, 
вот бы взять и своей судьбою 
по-другому распорядиться. 
Жизнь, направленная искусно, 
потечёт по иному руслу, 
заблестят маяки другие, 
полетят облака другие, 
в бездну канут, 
во мраке сгинут 
берега мои дорогие... 
Берега, острова, излуки, 
наши праздники и разлуки, 
и любимое твоё сердце, 
и надёжные твои руки, 
и суровые твои брови, 
всё, что было у нас с тобою, 
всё, что будет у нас с тобою... 
Я молчу...Я от счастья плачу... 
Ничего не хочу иначе!  
**33** 
Горе несёшь-думаешь, 
как бы с плеч сбросить, 
куда бы его подкинуть, 
где бы его оставить. 
Счастье несёшь-думаешь, 
как бы с ним не споткнуться, 
как бы оно не разбилось, 
кто бы его не отнял. 
А уж моё счастье,- 
горя любого тяжче, 
каменного, железного,- 
руки мне в кровь изрезало. 
А дороги-то немощеные, 
а навстречу всё тучи чёрные, 
дождь, да ветер, да топь лесная. 
Как из лесу выйти, не знаю. 
Давно бы из сил я выбилась, 
захлебнулась болотною жижею, 
когда бы не знала-выберусь, 
когда бы не верила-выживу, 
когда бы всё время не помнила: 
только бы не споткнуться, 
только бы не разбилось, 
только бы кто не отнял!  
**34** 
День был яркий, ветреный. 
Шум кипел берёзовый. 
В рощице серебряной 
цвёл татарник розовый. 
Земля была прохладная, 
влажная, упругая, 
тучи плыли по небу 
громоздкие, округлые... 
Быть может, слишком часто я 
зелёным брежу летом, 
но если это счастье, 
то как молчать об этом? 
Если я такими 
богатствами владею- 
зачем же, зачем же 
их спрячу от людей я? 
Ссорятся влюблённые, 
грустят, и невдомёк им, 
что есть края зелёные, 
где всё бывает лёгким. 
А редко ли встречаются 
хмурые, усталые, 
вздыхают, огорчаются, 
думают, что старые. 
Ходят в поликлиники, 
вздорят там с врачами... 
А в рощах есть малинники, 
овраги есть с ручьями. 
Там есть трава и синева, 
роса и запах тминный, 
и стоит это целиком, 
с водой, цветами, ветерком 
какой-нибудь полтинник. 
И каждому, кто забредёт 
в лесное это царство, 
от всех невзгод, от всех забот 
отыщется лекарство. 
Помнишь? День был ветреный, 
шум кипел берёзовый, 
в рощице серебряной 
цвёл татарник розовый...  
35. СИНИЦЫ 
Я с детства зверей любила, 
котов за хвост не таскала, 
а если синиц ловила, 
так вскорости отпускала. 
Тоскливо мне видеть было, 
как птицы о прутья бьются, 
как шариками унылыми 
дремлют,чтоб не проснуться. 
А за окном вьюжило, 
в сени снег задувало, 
клетку я выносила, 
дверку приоткрывала, 
и ждала с нетерпеньем, 
и прыгала, и смеялась, 
как будто бы в то мгновенье 
в синицу переселялась. 
Как будто с ней в путь отправилась... 
И ещё одно допускаю: 
мне моё могущество нравилось,- 
вот поймала 
и отпускаю! 
Может, долго не поняла бы 
я без этих пичужек славных,- 
отпускать - 
это счастье сильных, 
взаперти держать - 
мука слабых.       *Текущие проекты*   **36** 
Я стою у открытой двери, 
я прощаюсь, я ухожу. 
Ни во что уже не поверю,- 
всё равно 
напиши, 
прошу! 
Чтоб не мучиться поздней жалостью, 
от которой спасенья нет, 
напиши мне письмо, пожалуйста, 
вперёд на тысячу лет. 
не на будущее, 
так за прошлое, 
за упокой души, 
напиши обо мне хорошее. 
Я уже умерла. Напиши!  
**37** 
Человек живёт совсем немного- 
несколько десятков лет и зим, 
каждый шаг отмеривая строго 
сердцем человеческим своим. 
Льются реки, плещут волны света, 
облака похожи на ягнят... 
Травы,шелестящие от ветра, 
полчищами поймы полонят. 
Выбегает из побегов хилых 
сильная блестящая листва, 
плачут и смеются на могилах 
новые живые существа. 
Вспыхивают и сгорают маки. 
Истлевает дочерна трава... 
В мёртвых книгах 
крохотные знаки 
собраны в бессмертные слова.

----------


## Lampada

*Тяжело мне опять и душно*, 
опустились руки устало... 
До чего же не много нужно, 
чтобы верить я перестала. 
Чтобы я разучилась верить, 
чтобы жизнь нашу стала мерить 
не своею - чужою меркой, 
рыночной меркой, мелкой. 
Если счастье от слова злого 
разлетается, как полова, 
значит, счастье было пустое, 
значит, плакать о нём не стоит. 
...Ты прости меня, свет мой ясный, 
за такой разговор напрасный. 
Как всё было, так и останется: 
вместе жить нам 
и вместе стариться.

----------


## Lampada

*Ну, пожалуйста, пожалуйста*,
в самолет меня возьми,
на усталость мне пожалуйся,
на плече моем усни.
Руку дай, сводя по лесенке,
на другом краю земли,
где встают, как счастья вестники,
горы дымные вдали...
Ну, пожалуйста, в угоду мне,
не тревожься ни о чем,
тихой ночью сердце города
отопри своим ключом.
Хорошо, наверно, ночью там,—
темнота и тишина.
Мы с тобой в подвале сводчатом
выпьем местного вина.
Выпьем мы за счастье трудное,
за дорогу без конца,
за слепые, безрассудные,
неподсудные сердца...
Побредем по сонным дворикам,
по безлюдным площадям,
улыбаться будем дворникам,
будто найденным друзьям.
Под платанами поблекшими
будем листьями шуршать,
будем добрыми, хорошими,
будем слушать осень позднюю,
радоваться и дышать!

----------


## Lampada

*        
Что-то мне недужится*,
что-то трудно дышится...
В лугах цветет калужница,
в реке ветла колышется,
и птицы, птицы, птицы
на сто ладов поют,
и веселятся птицы,
и гнезда птицы вьют.
...Что-то неспокойно мне,
не легко, не просто...
Стремительные, стройные
вокруг поселка сосны,
и тучи, тучи, тучи
белы, как молоко,
и уплывают тучи
далеко-далеко.
Да и меня никто ведь
в плену не держит, нет.
Мне ничего не стоит
на поезд взять билет
и в полночь на разъезде
сойти в глуши лесной,
чтоб быть с тобою вместе,
чтоб стать весне весной.
И это так возможно...
И это так нельзя...
Летит гудок тревожно,
как филин голося,
и сердце, сердце, сердце
летит за ним сквозь мглу,
и горько плачет сердце:
'Как мало я могу!'

----------


## Lampada

*Жизнь твою читаю*, 
перечитываю, 
все твои печали 
пересчитываю, 
все твои счастливые улыбки, 
все ошибки, 
всех измен улики... 
За тобой, 
не жалуясь, не сетуя 
всюду следую 
по белу свету я, 
по 
небесным и земным 
маршрутам, 
по годам твоим 
и по минутам...  
Ничего я о тебе не знаю! 
Разве лес - 
прогалина лесная? 
Разве 
море - 
только ширь морская? 
Разве сердце- 
только жизнь людская?

----------


## Lampada

http://video.mail.ru/mail/ryabinina....1706/2240.html * 
В лесу*  *Осенний пожар полыхает в лесу,* плывут паутин волоконца,
тяжелые капли дрожат на весу,
и в каждой по целому солнцу. 
Какой нерушимый сегодня покой,
как тихо планируют листья...
Хочу вороха их потрогать рукой,
как шкурку потрогала б лисью. 
Как много их - рыжих, лиловых почти,
коричневых и золотистых.
Слетают на плечи, 
лежат на пути,
трепещут на кронах сквозистых. 
Торжественной бронзой покрыты дубы,
горят фонари-мухоморы...
Я нынче с рассвета пошла по грибы,
бродить по глухим косогорам.
Брожу - и нет-нет да присяду на ствол,
к осенней прислушаюсь речи.
Почудилось - кто-то по лесу прошел.
Не ты ли прошел недалече?
Брожу - и нет-нет да тебя позову,
молчанье лесное развею.
Мне эхо ответит, лукавя: ау...
А я вот возьму и поверю! 
1953

----------


## Lampada

Мне говорят: 
нету такой любви. 
Мне говорят: 
как все, 
так и ты 
живи! 
Больно многого хочешь, 
нету людей таких. 
Зря ты только морочишь 
и себя и других! 
Говорят: зря грустишь, 
зря не ешь и не 
спишь, 
не глупи! 
Всё равно ведь уступишь, 
так уж лучше сейчас  
уступи! 
...А она есть. 
Есть. 
Есть. 
А она - здесь, 
здесь,  
здесь, 
в сердце моём 
тёплым живёт птенцом, 
в жилах моих  
жгучим течёт свинцом. 
Это она - светом в моих глазах, 
это она - 
солью в моих слезах, 
зренье, слух мой, 
грозная сила моя, 
солнце моё,  
горы мои, моря! 
От забвенья - защита, 
от лжи и неверья - броня...  
Если её не будет, 
не будет меня! 
...А мне говорят: 
нету такой 
любви. 
Мне говорят: 
как все, 
так и ты живи! 
А я никому души  
не дам потушить. 
А я и живу, как все 
когда-нибудь 
будут жить!

----------


## Lampada

Published on Oct 18, 2012 by *эд. филь* Автор текста: Тушнова Вероника Михайловна
Автор музыки: Мельников Виктор Николаевич 
Исполняет: Биринцев Евгений Викторович    *Мельница * Стоит в сугробах мельница,
ничто на ней не мелется,
четыре с лишним месяца
свистит над ней метелица... 
От ветра сосны клонятся,
от снега ветви ломятся,
спит омут запорошенный
под коркой ледяной,
на мельнице заброшенной
зимует водяной. 
До самой этой мельницы
два лыжных следа стелется,
у самой этой мельницы
дорога на две делится:
ты идешь направо,
я иду налево... 
Никогда обратно
не вернусь, наверно! 
А зима-то кончится,
капелью снег источится,
весна польется балками,
распустится фиалками,
заблещет омут под луной,
спросонья крякнет водяной,
от счастья ошалевшие,
опять запляшут лешие,
и светляки засветятся,
и жернова завертятся,
и соловьи рассыпятся
по чащам, зазвеня...... 
Да ты-то к речке выйдешь ли?
Услышишь ли, увидишь ли
все это без меня? 
1955

----------


## Lampada

*Тушнова Вероника *

----------


## Lampada

Что делать мне ?
Я так тебя люблю .
Все радости в тебе и все печали.
Ведь это я из-за тебя не сплю
    Смеюсь, пою и думаю ночами.
Ведь это я тебе ищу слова
    Себя в бесплодных поисках измучив..
Но погоди.
Я окажусь права.
Я отыщу их
    Лучшие из лучших.
Слова любви...
Как может их не быть,
Наперекор всем песням перепетым.
Не верю я , чтоб так тебя любить
    И не суметь сказать тебе об этом!

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by *kushvaonline* on Mar 6, 2012

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by *malovinsky* on Feb 25, 2012

----------


## Lampada

Вероника ТУШНОВА. Стихи. "ЛЮБЛЮ?"  Читает И.Бажовка.  Люблю? не знаю может быть и нет, Любовь имеет множество примет, А я одно сказать тебе могу - Повсюду ты, во сне, в огне, в снегу, В молчанье, в шуме, в радости, в тоске, В любой надежде и в любой строке, в любой звезде. Во всём! Всегда! Везде! Ты памятью затвержен наизусть. И ничего нельзя забыть уже. Ты понимаешь? Я тебя боюсь, Напрасно я бежать, спастись хочу, Ведь ты же сон, тепло, дыханье, свет... Хочу прижаться к твоему плечу. Люблю? не знаю, нет других примет!

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by *magicsongru* on Jan 6, 2011 
________________________________  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DzqbBF8bGs   *А может быть, останусь жить?* Как знать, как знать?
И буду с радостью дружить?
Как знать, как знать?
А может быть, мой черный час
не так уж плох?
Еще в запасе счастья часть,
щепотка крох...
Еще осталось: ночь, мороз,
снегов моря
и безнадежное до слез —
«Любимая!».
И этот свет, на краткий миг,
в твоем лице,
как будто не лицо, а лик
в святом венце.
И в три окна, в сугробах, дом —
леса кругом,
когда февраль, как белый зверь,
скребется в дверь...
Еще в той лампе фитилек
тобой зажжен,
как желтый жалкий мотылек,
трепещет он...
Как ночь души моей грозна,
что делать с ней?
О, честные твои глаза
куда честней!
О, добрые твои глаза
и, словно плеть,
слова, когда потом нельзя
ни спать, ни петь.
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
Чуть-чуть бы счастья наскрести,
чтобы суметь
себя спасти, тебя спасти,
не умереть!

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Published on Mar 8, 2013 by *ALEXDARRU  * Авторская программа Льва Аннинского (Россия, 200 ::  
6-я серия.* Вероника Тушнова* 
Чаровница из поколения молодых вдов, вошедшая в поэзию вместе с покалеченными фронтовиками и вынесшая из этой беды особенную душевную тонкость, которая тогдашним критикам казалась недопустимо "камерной". Стремясь войти в форму социалистического реализма, написала поэму "Клухорский перевал", но не поэмой вошла в историю русской лирики, а пронзительными стихами о трагической любви. Умерла, не подозревая, что ей суждено стать любимейшей поэтессой молодого поколения 1990-х годов.

----------


## Lampada

Published on Feb 28, 2013 by *Владимир Поздняков * Анатолий Алешин на Суперстар 2008 поёт песню Не отрекаются любя написанную в 1977 году 
Автор музыки: Минков Марк 
Автор слов: Тушнова Вероника   *Не отрекаются любя* Ведь жизнь кончается не завтра
Я перестану ждать тебя
А ты придешь совсем внезапно
Не отрекаются любя 
А ты придешь, когда темно
Когда в окно ударит вьюга
Когда припомнишь как давно 
Не согревали мы друг друга
А ты придешь, когда темно 
И так захочешь теплоты
Так полюбившейся когда-то
Что переждать не сможешь ты
Трех человек у автомата
И так захочешь теплоты 
За это можно все отдать
И для того я в это верю
Что трудно мне тебя не ждать
Весь день не отходя от двери
За это можно все отдать

----------


## Lampada

*Published on Oct 12, 2013* Музыка Francis Lai -- Emmanuelle-2
Нарезка из красивейшего документального фильма 
"Томск в декорациях ночи" 
Я прощаюсь с тобою
у последней черты.
С настоящей любовью,
может, встретишься ты.
Пусть иная, родная,
та, с которою - рай,
все равно заклинаю:
вспоминай! вспоминай!
Вспоминай меня, если
хрустнет утренний лед,
если вдруг в поднебесье
прогремит самолет,
если вихрь закурчавит
душных туч пелену,
если пес заскучает,
заскулит на луну,
если рыжие стаи
закружит листопад,
если за полночь ставни
застучат невпопад,
если утром белесым
закричат петухи,
вспоминай мои слезы,
губы, руки, стихи...
Позабыть не старайся,
прочь из сердца гоня,
не старайся,
не майся -
слишком много меня! 
Вероника Тушнова

----------


## Lampada

*Читает Настя Коцемба*    *ТВОЙ ВРАГ*   С любым из нас случалось и случится...  Как это будет, знаю наперед:  он другом назовется, постучится,  в твою судьбу на цыпочках войдет...  Старик с академическим величьем  или девчонка с хитрым блеском глаз -  я не берусь сказать, в каком обличье  он предпочтет явиться в этот раз.  Он явится, когда ты будешь в горе,  когда увидишь, как непросто жить,  чтобы тебе в сердечном разговоре  наипростейший выход предложить.  Он будет снисходительно-участлив  и, выслушав твой сбивчивый рассказ,  с улыбкой скажет:  - Разве в этом счастье?  Да и к тому же любят-то не раз!  Да и к тому же очень под вопросом  само существование любви:  ведь за весной идут другие весны  и новое волнение в крови!  А важно что?  Солидный муж и дети,  чтобы хозяйство и достаток в дом...  Обман? Ну что ж, так все живут не свете,  и что предосудительного в том?  Он объяснит, что жизнь груба, жестока,  что время бросит всякий детский вздор,  и вообще не залетать высоко,  и вообще, зачем наперекор?  Я помню все.  Я слышу вновь как будто.  И мне, признаюсь, страшно потому,  что я сама - на час или минуту -  но все-таки поверила ему!  Да, да, к тебе он постучится тоже,  он пустит в ход улыбку, ласку, лесть...  Не верь ему, он жалок и ничтожен,  не верь ему, любовь на свете есть.  Единственная - в счастье и в печали,  в болезни и здоровии - одна,  такая же в конце, как и в начале,  которой даже старость не страшна!  Не на песке построенное зданье,  не выдумка досужая, она -  пожизненное первое свиданье,  сто тысяч раз встающая волна.  Я не гадалка, я судьбы не знаю,  как будешь жить - смеясь или скорбя?  Но все равно всем сердцем заклинаю:  не позволяй обманывать себя!  Любовь, не знающая увяданья,  любовь, с которою несовместима ложь...  Верь, слышишь, верь в ее существованье,  я обещаю,- ты ее найдешь.

----------


## Lampada

Ильдар Фаттахов Машенька Соловьева     *Мне говорят: нету такой любви.*  Мне говорят: как все, так и ты живи!  Больно многого хочешь, нету людей таких.  Зря ты только морочишь и себя и других!  Говорят: зря грустишь, зря не ешь и не спишь, не глупи!  Всё равно ведь уступишь, так уж лучше сейчас уступи! ...  А она есть. Есть. Есть.  А она - здесь, здесь, здесь,  в сердце моём тёплым живёт птенцом,  в жилах моих жгучим течёт свинцом.  Это она - светом в моих глазах,  это она - солью в моих слезах,  зренье, слух мой, грозная сила моя,  солнце моё, горы мои, моря!   От забвенья - защита, от лжи и неверья - броня...  Если её не будет, не будет меня! ... А мне говорят: нету такой любви.  Мне говорят: как все, так и ты живи!  А я никому души не дам потушить.  А я и живу, как все когда-нибудь будут жить!

----------


## Lampada

Помнишь, как залетела в окно синица, Какого наделала переполоху? Не сердись на свою залетную птицу, сама понимаю, что это плохо.  Только напрасно меня ты гонишь, Словами недобрыми ранишь часто: я не долго буду с тобой -  всего лишь до своего последнего часа.  Потом ты плотнее притворишь двери, рамы заклеишь бумагой белой... Когда-нибудь вспомнишь,  себе не веря: неужели летала,                      мешала,                                   пела?

----------


## Lampada

*Я стою у открытой двери,* я прощаюсь, я ухожу. Ни во что уже не поверю,— все равно напиши, прошу! Чтоб не мучиться поздней жалостью, от которой спасенья нет, напиши мне письмо, пожалуйста, вперед на тысячу лет. Не на будущее, так за прошлое, за упокой души, напиши обо мне хорошее. Я уже умерла. Напиши!

----------


## Lampada

Танзиля Шуткина. 
 Вторая молодость  Я пенять на судьбу не вправе, годы милостивы ко мне… Если молодость есть вторая — лучше первой она вдвойне. Откровеннее и мудрее, проницательней и щедрей. Я горжусь и любуюсь ею — этой молодостью моей. Та подарком была, не боле, та у всех молодых была. Эту я по собственной воле, силой собственной добыла. Я в ее неизменность верю оттого, что моя она, оттого, что душой своею оплатила ее сполна! https://www.inpearls.ru/

----------


## Lampada

Ты все еще тревожишься — что будет?  А ничего. Все будет так, как есть.  Поговорят, осудят, позабудут,—  у каждого свои заботы есть.  Не будет ничего...  А что нам нужно?  Уж нам ли не отпущено богатств:  то мрак, то свет, то зелено, то вьюжно,  вот в лес весной отправимся, бог даст...  Нет, не уляжется,  не перебродит!  Не то, что лечат с помощью разлук,  не та болезнь, которая проходит,  не в наши годы...  Так-то, милый друг!  И только ночью боль порой разбудит,  как в сердце — нож...  Подушку закушу  и плачу, плачу,  ничего не будет!  А я живу, хожу, смеюсь, дышу...

----------


## Lampada

Всегда так было и всегда так будет: ты забываешь обо мне порой, твой скучный взгляд порой мне сердце студит... Но у тебя ведь нет такой второй! Несвойственна любви красноречивость, боюсь я слов красивых как огня. Я от тебя молчанью научилась, и ты к терпенью приучил меня. Нет, не к тому, что родственно бессилью, что вызвано покорностью судьбе, нет, не к тому, что сломанные крылья даруют в утешение тебе. Ты научил меня терпенью поля, когда земля суха и горяча, терпенью трав, томящихся в неволе до первого весеннего луча, ты научил меня терпенью птицы, готовящейся в дальний перелет, терпенью всех, кто знает, что случится, И молча неминуемого ждет...............

----------


## Lampada

Как часто лежу я без сна в темноте,
и всё представляются мне
та светлая речка
и елочки те
в далекой лесной стороне.
Как тихо, наверное, стало в лесу,
раздетые сучья черны,
день убыл — темнеет в четвертом часу,
и окна не освещены.
Ни скрипа, ни шороха в доме пустом,
он весь потемнел и намок,
ступени завалены палым листом,
висит заржавелый замок...
А гуси летят в темноте ледяной,
тревожно и хрипло трубя...
Какое несчастье
случилось со мной —
я жизнь прожила
без тебя.

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/YcmlSMKpmhs

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/G7KT7eHSIck 
Вероника Тушнова и Александр Яшин. _История великой любви._

----------

